# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  یک سوال

## a99a78

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیرببخشید من ازاد پرستاری چالوس اوردم میتونم ترم اول مهمانی موقت بگیرم و بیام ساری یا بابل و از ترم دوم مهمان دائم بشم؟من رتبم 990 بود دانشگاه آزاد و آخرین نفر ساری 911 متاهل هم هستم خواهشا اگر میدونید راهش رو بگید کلا هر جا بگید تماس گرفتم جواب ندادن

----------


## Future

۹۹۰ منطقه چند؟رتبتون که خوبه چرا ازاد؟چرا پرستاری؟پزشکی نمیاوردی؟

----------


## a99a78

> ۹۹۰ منطقه چند؟رتبتون که خوبه چرا ازاد؟چرا پرستاری؟پزشکی نمیاوردی؟


نه منظورم کارنامه دانشگاه آزاد بود.. رتبه مینویسه.. خودم 18 هزار منطقه دو شدم

----------

